# H1B consultants in Bangalore



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently living in India and I would like to apply for H1B visa this year. Anyone please let me know the genuine H1b consultants in Bangalore.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

They are all scams

Two Indian-Americans Arrested For H1B Visa Fraud in US | May 13,2015

Understanding H-1B Requirements | USCIS


----------

